# Brand New Altima 2.5s Kyb Gr-2 Full suspension



## vladgo415 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi I am selling brand new still in box suspension for a altima 2.5s. The suspension comes with front & rear shocks, Kyb strut boots & rear. It also comes with kyb struts, shock mounts and camber bolt kit. Part #33433. I want $230 for everything.


----------



## vladgo415 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rear fitment #344395


----------

